# Spend 2 minutes outside my door.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The 2 stills are off the intent, normally it is difficult to see them amongst the leaves although I did see one yesterday, singing its little heart out on an overhead cable.

They visit this village every year.
Turn up the sound, sit back and enjoy. It´s mostly for listening, but there are a couple of visitors.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What lively birdsong - and they are so loud for such little things!

Love the birdbox!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Last night they were even louder and the different sounds they make is amazing.
One of the sounds I always think they are saying "pretty pretty pretty" but of course they don´t speak English and "schön schön schön" doesn't sound remotely the same :grin2:


----------

